# Any one ever tried shooting fingers with a whisker biscuit?



## psearcherdusty (Mar 17, 2011)

My father was thinking about going back to shooting fingers and he loves shooting fingers would it be a perfect solution?


----------



## Longhaul (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes it can be done well. My father shoots the biscuit open on top- fingers, no sight, on his mathews icon. He shoots pretty good for an older guy. He's been with that setup quite awhile. Drilled a 160 whitetail hunting with me in 2003. He usually gets a deer, doesn't miss much. Not a long range shooter, probably shoots out to maybe twenty five yards, but he is deadly.

My older brother also shoots the biscuit with fingers on a PSE soft cam, older bow- don't remember which model. He misses more than my dad but he also has killed multiple PY's with his setup.

The real trick to the fingers is getting the right bow.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

I tried one on my older Martin cheetah and couldnt make it work. The bow shot great with a center rest flipper, set up dead center. I put on the biscuit, set it dead center, and it shot 2 feet to the right. I took it off and put the flipper back on and was happy again.


----------



## eaglemtnmike (Mar 4, 2011)

I just picked up an Oneida LFM, and I'm planning on shooting it with fingers and no sights. One of the rests I am planning on using as I set it up, is a whisker biscuit. The Oneidas are great finger shooters, so I hope the Biscuit works on it. I'll let you know. Glad to hear there are others shooting it successfully.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

the owner of Frog Hollow Sport Shops shoots a Monster Bows Phoenix with fingers and a WB Deluxe and that ol man will shoot bullet holes through the paper


----------



## eaglemtnmike (Mar 4, 2011)

I got my Oneida LFM today :teeth:
Put the Whisker Biscuit on it and it shoots just fine through paper. I will try another type of rest just to have something to compare it to though.


----------



## jisco (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm looking for one of the newer bows suitable for a finger shooter. The bow that I am using is pretty old but I use a whisker biscuit with it and have good results. When I decide and buy my next bow I will put one on it also.


----------



## Artorius (May 28, 2011)

Two of my bows are finger bow. The WB works good, but after a while you can see the hairs right of center are taking a beating. I am going to do something weird net week. I am going to cut my WB where the top 90deg is open. Then I am going to install an adjustable plunger. My issue with the WB when using fingers and no sights is the top of the rest hids the tip of the arrow at fulll draw. I am more accurate if I can see the tip.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I did it with a Hoyt Dorado recurve a few years ago,many on here made fun of me for it,said it was impossible for a WB to work with fingers and some even called me a liar. BUT it worked great.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Just wanted to add it was the Trad guys who were the know it all nay sayers not the Finger Forum guys.


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

I use a flipper during the off season and install a whisker biscuit during the hunting season I just like knowing that I dont have to worry about my arrow falling off the rest when I am drawing on that bull elk or that big buck.You do get ware on the fibers after a full season of shooting but I like shooting quite a bit and its not bad.I will admit I get better arrow flight with the flipper rest but it is worth the trade off knowing my arrow is going to be on my rest when my nerves are rattled while I have the wb installed.I am shooting a Protec lx and a Vantage LTD.


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes, I tried it. Got rid of it. No side pressure. I use a FreeFlyte.


----------



## mhertwig (Mar 19, 2011)

there pieces of **** foir target shooting but for hunting there amazing, sooo depends what u wanna do


----------

